# Tracking off lead?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been largely tracking off lead lately... it has its good points... I CANNOT give queues with the leash for instance, and the dog is more free to think it through and focus on the task at hand. The bad part, I can't stop the forward advance when I know we are off the trail. What are your thoughts? I don't know anyone who does track offlead, and in general I've been discouraged from doing so


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

How about just drop the lead and let him free track but be there to check him if he goes off track.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We used to run our trailing dogs offlead but put them back on for better communication between handler and dog.

But then trailing dogs are expected to cast when they loose the trail or within reason on a turn (AKC tracking allows casting as well) I can't speak to schutzhund.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

robk said:


> How about just drop the lead and let him free track but be there to check him if he goes off track.


thats basically what I do now, or if its only minor challenges they are facing I just go fully offlead


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like to maintain the contact with my dog, but I will, on occasion, allow them to free track to a ball or other jackpot at the end of a very long track. I think it can keep them fresh.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's something I have been considering lately. One problem I have is, if the dog is off leash, she will pick up the article and bring it to me, whereas she will platz on leash. I like the retrieval behavior and don't want to do anything that would confuse her dumbbell work. Leaving the leash dangling sounds like a good idea as long as it doesn't get messy at the corners. I might try that.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Here's my retired male... I let him free track after I've run my young males tracks.. It's interesting to see how much food the previous dog left.. He had some issues at the end right before the article.. which is were I stepped off..

You can also see if there wasn't food he would probably just cruise down the track.. I personally like having the line attached, especially on my competition dogs.. I think you need more discipline/pressure when the line comes off..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

There was a competitor that trialed with his dog off lead.. I believe it was Wallace Payne??


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I've seen Steve Miller track off leash as well, including an FH with a V score. I'd say an ecollar was used in the advanced training in lieu of the line.
Sue


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I'm involved with a totally different avenue within tracking, I thought I'd just offer this suggestion. 

Bloodtracking - Rescue Canine

We utilize this type of lead. You can feed the dog all the line you need (especially if you have a handler sensitive dog) yet still have control if you need a correction. It is light, and due to the material, it rarely gets hung up or snagged on brush. 

I personally have the 50' lead and a handler sensitive dog. I was amazed at the difference the lead makes. 

May not be of any help at all, but thought I'd throw that out at you.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Why do you feel that an e-collar was involved?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have seen some competitors track in a trial off-lead. They most definitely tracked with an ecollar for training.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Mrs.K said:


> Why do you feel that an e-collar was involved?


Because I know it's a tool Steve uses. The dog was very careful and accurate, so I know that the line didn't just come off one day, I'd say there was a progression of control in the training from online to off.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never seriously tracked Nikon off leash. I do on occasion let him run like Leesa (track Pan's track for fun to pick up the food). Honestly I think *I* need more practice handling than he needs tracking! We also do nosework/scent detection training and I do all that off leash (we are given the choice) so I am learning better how to "read" my dog and not cue or interfere. I think Nikon needs more practice with a trial line than off leash tracking. In his SDA tracking he was fine with the line but in his SchH1 he went out about 20 feet and then paused, then started again and it cost me a V track and High Tracking, ugh. In training I usually stay closer. It's hard to find that balance of being close enough to help/reward/correct but far enough so the dog understands the full weight of a 33'line and the handler at the end of it.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I'll put an article out from the scent pad @ 30 ft to let line out, I'll let line out after an article and then walk it shorter after a bit, and go 30-40 ft out from last article to the end and let line out. I can give the dog experience where I feel he's less likely to make a mistake.
Sue


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Liesje said:


> I've never seriously tracked Nikon off leash. I do on occasion let him run like Leesa (track Pan's track for fun to pick up the food). Honestly I think *I* need more practice handling than he needs tracking! We also do nosework/scent detection training and I do all that off leash (we are given the choice) so I am learning better how to "read" my dog and not cue or interfere. I think Nikon needs more practice with a trial line than off leash tracking. In his SDA tracking he was fine with the line but in his SchH1 he went out about 20 feet and then paused, then started again and it cost me a V track and High Tracking, ugh. In training I usually stay closer. It's hard to find that balance of being close enough to help/reward/correct but far enough so the dog understands the full weight of a 33'line and the handler at the end of it.


Lies makes a good point. The dog might be capable, but it is usually the handling that needs more work. 

Most handlers that do off leash do not work it until they have done an IPO3 track repeatedly in trial. 

And even at if IPO3 level, the handling is not consistent. Gabor has coached a lot of people in IPO3 tracking handling, to the point that a few judges have commented to him that they know who has worked with him, based on handling.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried it this morning. Not exactly off leash, but leash trailing on the ground. Result : she went for a walk. :-( 
I guess she associates the leash tension with work time.


----------

